# My Master Plan Can Move Forward Now...



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hit the gun show. Bought another Glock. Got a 26 this time.

The master plan is to leave it for long periods with the 21SF. With any luck, they'll make a few 27s, maybe a few 30s and 36s. Maybe they'll make a 34, too. :anim_lol:

Anyway, here's Rosie:










She's got that weird locking thing, too. But for the price, I can deal with that:










Ok, so dumb question of the day.  I didn't realize until I was three hours away, back home, that the ammo I bought for her was 9mm +P. The handbook didn't say squat about +P ammo that I could see. Does anyone know if she can handle +P ammo? Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

As far as I know it can handle +p in moderate amounts just like most other guns. Congrats on the purchase. I almost got one as well, but ended up getting a XD9SC instead. I wish the gun shows that everyone else seems to get deals at would come around here. I just went to a gun show here yesterday and just like always the prices were WAY too high. Can't find any deals at the gun shows here, but for some reason I keep trying haha. Congrats!

-Jeff-


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

With that short little barrel I would think +P ammo should be fine, not to mention that law enforcement around these parts issue +P ammo and most of the officers carry Glocks. But definitly better safe then sorry I'm sure someone on here knows for sure.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, it wasn't a killer smokin' deal or anything, but it was about $100 less than I've seen it for from dealers around here. You really do have to shop around though, the prices from table to table varied around $150. One guy was selling it for $600, nothing special, not even night sights.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It will love +P or even +P+! No fear. Enjoy it. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

+P ammo is no problem in Glock 9mms. If it was, I'd have a big pile of busted Glocks. :mrgreen:

I have to say that I think that is the first factory "lockable Glock" I've ever seen (in person or in photos) owned by a real person. I was starting to think they were like unicorns -- often spoke of, but almost never seen in the real world.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

She's beautifull!

Question? Don't you get good deals being in the career you're in? I'd think you could get one at cost.?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> She's beautifull!
> 
> Question? Don't you get good deals being in the career you're in? I'd think you could get one at cost.?


No, unfortunetly. We get discounts on the firearms, but what I do is pick one and subtract our discount from it. If someone else can beat it, I buy it from them. If not, I use my discount. You can get discounts from manufacturers and in many cases they are breath takingly wonderful (limit to once a year, though), but in most of those cases you end up waiting for a real long time. Glock says the wait is 10 weeks on an ordered employee purchase weapon. I've seen guys order from other manufacturers and wait close to a year for the gun to arrive. Probably not economical, but I see it as worth the extra money to have my new toy right now. Although there are a few discounts... yeah, I'd wait for the guns for them.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> I have to say that I think that is the first factory "lockable Glock" I've ever seen (in person or in photos) owned by a real person. I was starting to think they were like unicorns -- often spoke of, but almost never seen in the real world.


Yeah, all the guys were looking at it today like the cavemen first seeing fire. I'd never seen one before myself. But there were plenty at the gun show. To be honest, I was half way through the paperwork before I realized she had one. But I accepted it because the price was so good. You can hardly notice it. Although I guess it will be more obvious when she's in a hip holster.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm too lazy to search because I'm sure it's covered in a thread here somewhere, but do you mind if I ask what you do? I remember reading in some thread that you have "customers" or something like that. Do you sell guns? I'm just curious 

-Jeff-


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm too lazy to search because I'm sure it's covered in a thread here somewhere, but do you mind if I ask what you do? I remember reading in some thread that you have "customers" or something like that. Do you sell guns? I'm just curious
> 
> -Jeff-


Yeah, I work in a gun shop/firing range.


----------



## sacjesusfreak (May 10, 2008)

hey guys a newbie question , what is the diffrence of the models as the go up glock 19,20 and so on,


----------



## sacjesusfreak (May 10, 2008)

Is it just new models each time.?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new "friend". If they start breeding let me know...:smt023



sacjesusfreak said:


> hey guys a newbie question , what is the diffrence of the models as the go up glock 19,20 and so on,


Different sizes (standard, compact, subcompact etc.) and calibers. (click on models in the page below) http://www.glock.com/english/index_pistols.htm


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

sacjesusfreak said:


> hey guys a newbie question , what is the diffrence of the models as the go up glock 19,20 and so on,


http://www.glock.com/english/pistols_models.htm


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new pistol. My daughter just got one and she likes it real well. I had never shot one and I am here to tell you that little gun impressed me. After shooting it I can reommend it to anybody who wants a good shooting gun. She got the standard 19 model. Good luck with yours and let us know how it shoots.:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Congrats on your new pistol. My daughter just got one and she likes it real well. I had never shot one and I am here to tell you that little gun impressed me. After shooting it I can reommend it to anybody who wants a good shooting gun. She got the standard 19 model. Good luck with yours and let us know how it shoots.:smt023


I've had her out on the range once now. She shoots real well. I was very impressed with the grouping at 21 feet, although I still need some practice. While the group was real tight, it was also very low. Let's say the paper man either lost a kidney or will never have paper children, one or the other.  I seem to be hanging onto the little thing just a slight bit too tightly.


----------

